# bridge plans



## ElSimon (May 26, 2010)

Does anyone have plans or details for building steel bridges from scratch? I am actually looking for a combination over/under system. They need to cross at a 45 degree angle. The under bridge needs to carry 2 sets of tracks while the upper only one. How does one go about building the steel beams? I have tried a few things (cardboard, Bass wood 12"x 12" scaled). I have N scale trains and as I look at this I am trying to imagine how to scale the steel with anything thicker than a sheet of paper!

Thanks


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

*bridges*



ElSimon said:


> Does anyone have plans or details for building steel bridges from scratch? I am actually looking for a combination over/under system. They need to cross at a 45 degree angle. The under bridge needs to carry 2 sets of tracks while the upper only one. How does one go about building the steel beams? I have tried a few things (cardboard, Bass wood 12"x 12" scaled). I have N scale trains and as I look at this I am trying to imagine how to scale the steel with anything thicker than a sheet of paper!
> 
> Thanks


 Hi ElSimon,
I'm a scratch builder of timber bridges, but if I wanted to build a steel type bridge I would use Plastruct items. They have all sizes of angles, channels, I beams and H beams. You can order material online from them and your local Hobby Shop probably carries a certain amount of their material.
Model Railroaders, Bridges.Trestles and Tunnels magazine has lots of pictures of different types of steel bridges. If you do a Google search for bridges sometimes you can get actual dimensions and plans.

Cheers ....... Dave


----------

